# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  το θαυμα της ζωής!

## stefos



----------


## ndlns

Εντυπωσιακό βίντεο!

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Εξαιρετικό.. ::

----------


## Αριστειδης

Απιθανο βιντεο

----------

